# Alimentar fuente cargador de 110 V con 220 V



## nf mv (Oct 16, 2018)

Hola amigos electrónicos!.. abro éste tema porq*ue* acá hay mucha gente q*ue* sabe y sin embargo buscando por el foro no encontré ninguna solución a éste tema..

¿Cómo modificar fuente de 110 a 220V?

Hace unos días me compré un taladro de 20V por internet, y el cargador es para 110V, acá en Uruguay usamos 220V y me gustaría pasarlo a 220V sin autotranfo*rmadore*s ya q*ue* justo consume 60W, la mayoría de los autotranfo*rmadore*s chicos son de 50W y los otros son muy grandes e incómodos..
Ya vi por ahi la idea de dividir la tensión con dos capacitores y sus resistencias (se "desbalancea"), también la idea de poner un dimmer en la entrada (cosa con la q*ue* ya he quemado alguna fuente..jeje) y bueno...

Se me ocurre una idea.. q*ue* tal si además de cambiar el capacitor de entrada por uno de lo que sea (uF) x 400v, le sumo un primario en serie al de mi fuente??.. o sea robarme de una fuente vieja un tran*s*f*ormadorci*to chico de esos internos (no se cómo se les llama) y acoplarlo en serie al primario del original de la fuente.. solo porque tengo miedo q*ue* el primario de ésta fuente no resista los (220Vx1,4) que me entrega el rectificador de entrada..
Otra idea es q*ue* sea una resistencia ya q*ue* quizás (no lo se) puedo tomar al primario como una resistencia en lugar de una impedancia, porq*ue* en realidad está conectado a continua punzante, no a alterna, y colocar una resistencia igual en serie y de los Watt q*ue* sean necesarios (quizás esté diciendo una burrada😆)
Y por ultimo usar el tran*s*f*ormadorci*ito chico de otra fuente vieja q*ue* ya sea 220V y ver q*ue* ruido hace..jejeje

Espero ayuda amigos, asi logramos dar solucion definitiva a ésto y todos podremos comprarnos un Dewalt como yo,  1 tercio de lo q*ue* vale en mi pais..!!! Jajajajja saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2018)

¿ Verificaste que el cargador no sea del tipo universal 90 a 240 Vca ?


----------



## nf mv (Oct 16, 2018)

Si claro es 110V solamente
Ahí están los datos y atrás el pequeño tran*s*f*ormadorci*ito de 220 a 110 q*ue* uso.. (por ahora) jeje😆


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2018)

nf mv dijo:


> Si claro es 110v solamente




No se me ocurre otra cosa mas que un auto-transformador pequeño..
Trata de conseguir prestado uno de 50W y prueba. Si te da resultado compras uno. 

Otros engendros"Esotéricos" pueden ser peligrosos


----------



## nf mv (Oct 16, 2018)

Ya probe con uno de 50W y calienta mucho, podría hacerle algo para disipar el calor pero igual es incómodo, ahora está con un tran*s*fo*rmador* cómo de 500W jaja es lo q*ue* tengo!!..
No soy de escribir mucho acá en el foro pero si bastante lector del mismo, y confío en tu conocimiento *F*ogonazo..
Q*ue* opinás de usar el tran*s*f*ormadorc*ito de otra fuente en su lugar? Tengo varias de proyectores de pc y eso..
La idéa sería conectar en el mismo lugar del tran*s*f*ormadorc*ito original uno q*ue* sea de otra fuente y medir la salida a ver q*ue* me da sin conectar el secundario a la placa para empezar solo dejar el original (para q*ue* la fuente crea q*ue* está todo ok) y el otro en paralelo para medir.. lo conecto a 110 V para empezar y mido la salida del tran*s*f*ormador* "robado" si me da cerca de la mitad q*ue* el otro en el secundario debería funcionar no?
Si me das el ok lo pruebo *F*ogonazo como dije antes yo se q*ue* vos sabes!! Jejejej👍


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2018)

nf mv dijo:


> Ya probe con uno de 50w y calienta muuucho, podria hacerle algo para disipar el calor pero igual es incomodo.. ahora esta con un tranfo como de 500w jaja es lo q tengo!!..
> No soy de escribir mucho aca en el foro pero si bastante lector del mismo, y confio en tu conocimiento fogonazo..
> Q opinas de usar el tranfito de otra fuente en su lugar? tengo varias de proyectore de pc y eso..
> La idea seria conectar en el mismo lugar del tranfito original uno q sea de otra fuente y medir la salida a ver q me da sin conectar el secundario a la placa para empezar solo dejar el original(para q la fuente crea q esta todo ok)y el otro en paralelo para medir.. lo conecto a 110v para emezar y mido la salida del tranfo "robado" si me da cerca de la mitad q el otro en el secundario deberia funcionar.. no?
> Si me das el ok lo pruebo fogonazo como dije antes yo se q vos sabes!! Jejejej👍


Prueba el auto-transformador *SIN *el cargador.
Puede ser que el auto-transformador caliente por si solo debido a pérdidas propias.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 16, 2018)

Y porque no te haces hacer uno a medida?


----------



## nf mv (Oct 16, 2018)

Si calienta solo!.. pero no taaaanto!!.. igual cómo te digo, el autotranfo*rmador* no entra dentro del cargador así q*ue* tendría q*ue* andar con el en la punta del cable digamos.. cosa q*ue* quisiera evitar..je
Ves poco probable q*ue* ande la fuente con otro tran*s*f*ormadorc*ito interno? (Cuando hablo del "tran*s*f*ormadorc*ito" me refiero al propio de la fuente el q*ue* trabaja con continua punzante y probablemente a mas Hz q*ue* la red, no se si hay un nombre para ellos, tipo flyback serían o algo así , je)


pandacba dijo:


> Y porque no te haces hacer uno a medida?



Porq*ue* tengo la ilusión de q*ue* modificar la fuente sería mas simple q*ue* bobinar un autotranfo para q*ue* entre adentro del mismo cargador.. y además debería ser toroidal o núcleo en i porq*ue* no sobra mucho lugar.. y obvio! Me quiero evitar andar cargando con un autotranfo en la punta del cable.. yo se q*ue* no es fácil.. pero estaría bueno encontrar una solucion..je


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2018)

Otra alternativa es tratar de conseguir un cargador 220 Vca y salida a la tensión necesaria para las baterías de tu taladro.


----------



## nf mv (Oct 16, 2018)

Tendria q*ue*  estudiar bien ésta fuente para inyectarle el voltaje necesario en el lugar adecuado (por ahí después del secundario del tran*s*f*ormadorc*ito chico)..
Es un cargador balanceador!.. cada batería de 20 V son 5 celdas de litio q*ue* obviamente tienen q*ue* cargarse balanceadas hasta los 4.2 V o me quedo sin baterías y la cara quemada!!..jajaja
Pregunto.. veo q*ue* los tran*s*f*ormadorc*itos éstos vienen con un código.. encontraré información tipo datasheet de estos o será solo un código de piezas de la marca?.. (foto ejemplo)


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2018)

nf mv dijo:


> Tendria q estudiar bien esta fuente para inyectarle el voltaje necesario el el lugar adecuado(por ahi despues del secundario del tranfito chico)..
> Es un cargardor balanceador!.. cada bateria de 20v son 5celdas de litio q obviamente tienen q cargarse balanceadas hasta los 4.2v o me quedo sin baterias y la cara quemada!!..jajaja
> Pregunto.. veo q los tranfitos estos vienen con un codigo.. encontrare informacion tipo datasheet de estos o sera solo un codigo de piezas de la marca?.. (foto ejemplo)


Olvídate de tocar ese transformador, es de ferrita y trabaja en alta frecuencia (PWM)

Si posee rectificador de onda completa se podría retirar un diodo y reformarlo a media-onda con eso podría trabajar (Tal ves ) con 220V
Habría que levantar el esquema de la fuente


----------



## nf mv (Oct 16, 2018)

No me refería a agregarle vueltas al tran*s*fo*rmador* ese sino a cambiarlo por el de otra fuente..
Voy a hacer algunas pruebas y mediciones y les comento.. 👍


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2018)

nf mv dijo:


> No me referia a agregarle vueltas al tranfo ese sino a cambiarlo por el de otra fuente..
> Voy a hacer algunas pruebas y mediciones y les comento.. 👍


No sirve esa idea.
Si conectas tu fuente a 220Vca lo primero que va a explotar es la etapa de rectificado + filtrado, luego el oscilador y MOSFET conmutador.
Por eso la sugerencia de cambiar el tipo de rectificación.

Intenta dibujar el circuito, no creo que sea muy complicado.


----------



## nf mv (Oct 16, 2018)

Si lo tengo claro.. va explotar el capacitor porq*ue* es de 200 V, supongamos q*ue* lo cambio por uno de 400 V, el Mosfet no creo se *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para un Foro Técnico]* por si bien va a estar al doble de voltaje va a tener la mitad de Amperaje.. igual eso lo puedo buscar en el datasheet, el temas es el tran*s*fo*rmador* oscilador..
He visto en la web q*ue* solo cambian el capacitor y queda andando.. pero temo q*ue* el tran*s*f*ormadorc*ito oscilador no dure mucho tiempo al doble de voltaje, *por*q*ue* aunq*ue* la fuente através de los optoacopladores le retorne la "señal de bajar" lo único q*ue* va a hacer el oscilador es bajar la frecuencia para q*ue* a la salida del cargador tenga 20 V, pero de todos modos voy a tener pulsos de 308 V aunq*ue* la mitad de pulsos *por* tiempo..
Con respecto a lo de rectificar media onda, si no me equivoco creo q*ue* el capacitor de entrada se va cargar al mismo voltaje 308 V para 220, porq*ue* igual se va a cargar con los picos, solamente a "meterle" un semi-ciclo si y el otro no va a "demorar mas" en cargarse..
He visto duplicadores de tension q*ue* usan un solo diodo rectificador..
Capaz q*ue* me equivoco en el razonamiento.. no se..
Que opinas de usar un zener y alguna resistencia o bobinado para controlar despues del retificador?.. ya estoy tirando frutas capaz!! Jajjaja


----------



## peperc (Oct 16, 2018)

hola, vos queres algo pequeño, te molesta el  que usas..
pequeño es  EFICIENTE.
y ademas mencionas de que ese cargador carga de forma equilibrada esas baterias lindas y caras... el pretender cuidar ese cargador va en contra mano de " meterle mano y hacerle modificaciones" .

vos elegis: te mantenes flaco o vas seguido al mac.
las 2 cosas no.

.
busca en ML un trafo 220 - 110v de 100 w

AHORA BIEN..... si lees el trafo ese que pusiste, las fotos.
la foto que vos pusiste.
120v ca y 0,5 amper da 60 w si

pero 20v maximo a 1,25 amper  NO da 60 w
y si con un trafo de 220v a 110v *BUENO* anda ?? que tal


nf mv dijo:


> Si calienta solo!.. pero no taaaanto!!.. ie


----------



## nf mv (Oct 16, 2018)

Peperc..

Yo estoy buscando una solucion a este tema porq para eso es este foro!.. comprate un tranfo de 100w y listo me lo pueden responder en yahoo hasta en el face escribo la pregunta y me responden eso..
Podria eliminar la parte de fuente e "inyectarle" los 20v directamente a la parte del cargador balanceador, es mas tengo una fuente de 20v de una nootebok vieja.. pero estaria buenisimo si llegaramos a una solucion definitiva.. no para mi!! Sino para todos los q la necesiten en algun momento!!. Me niego a pensar q esta todo perdido..!
La cuestion es adaptar la fuente de forma segura pero q "el invento" quede escondido dentro de la caja del cargador(q no es muy grande q digamos jeje)..
Bueno se agradece toda ayuda y opinion q sume a la causa! Vamo arriba![/QUOTE]


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 16, 2018)

Hola, a ver! Porqué complicarse tanto la vida, utiliza un autotransformador de 220/110V de 150W. No son voluminosos. Otra cosa, será un error.


----------



## nf mv (Oct 16, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, a ver! Porqué complicarse tanto la vida, utiliza un autotransformador....



Agradezco sinceramente el interés y las opiniones.. pero bueno, la idéa de éste post era solucionarlo de la mejor manera, y repito q*ue* no es por mi comodidad sino q*ue* busco una solución para todo aquel q*ue* la necesite..
Éstos mismos cargadores viene en version 220 V de hecho cuando pueda voy a estudiar las diferencia con uno de 220 V ya q*ue* podría acceder a uno para verlo, pero no se cuando..
.. Pasa q*ue* por ejemplo: si quisiera dejar esta fuente enchufada las 24hs del dia los 365dias del año, y poner las baterías sólo cuando necesite cargarlas la fuente se mantendría "apagada" hasta poner la batería en su sitio, ésta cualidad propia del cargador la perdería si uso un autotran*s*fo*rmador* de 150 W ! Son 150 W todo el día, todos los días consumiendo!!..
A ver.. esto es solo un ejemplo..
Lo q*ue* me pasa es q*ue* no creo q*ue* los ingenieros q*ue* hicieron éste cargador hayan hecho uno para 220 V y otro para 110 completamente distinto.. creo cambian tres componentes y listo..
El capacitor de entrada obvio
Tal vez el Mosfet
Y tal vez el tran*s*fo*rmador* oscilador (esa sería la parte difícil), pero en una de esas se puede limitar el voltaje aplicado en su primario de algún modo simple,  no se,  es buscarle la vuelta para "consumir" los 160 V sobrantes q*ue* tengo en el primario..
👍Ya va a salir..!


----------



## analogico (Oct 16, 2018)

nf mv dijo:


> Agradezco sinceramente el interes y las opiniones.. pero bueno la idea de este post era solucionarlo de la mejor manera, y repito q no es por mi comodidad sino q busco una solucion para todo aquel q la necesite..
> Estos mismo cargadores viene en version 220v de hecho cuando pueda voy a estudiar las diferencia con uno de 220v ya q podria acceder a uno para verlo.. pero no se cuando..
> .. Pasa q por ejemplo: si quisiera dejar esta fuente enchufada las 24hs del dia los 365dias del año, y poner las baterias solo cuando necesite cargarlas la fuente se mantendría "apagada" hasta poner la bateria en su sitio, esta cualidad propia del cargador la perderia si uso un autotranfo de 150w!! Son 150w todo el dia todos los dias consumiendo!!..
> A ver.. esto es solo un ejemplo..
> ...



las fuentes atx llevan un swicth


----------



## nf mv (Oct 16, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Intenta dibujar el circuito, no creo que sea muy complicado.



Intento.. je.. solo la parte de potencia no de control..


analogico dijo:


> las fuentes atx llevan un swicth


Buena info.. lo voy a estudiar a ver como es es..👍


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 17, 2018)

nf mv dijo:


> .. Pasa q por ejemplo: si quisiera dejar esta fuente enchufada las 24hs del dia los 365dias del año, y poner las baterias solo cuando necesite cargarlas la fuente se mantendría "apagada" hasta poner la bateria en su sitio, esta cualidad propia del cargador la perderia si uso un autotranfo de 150w!! Son 150w todo el dia todos los dias consumiendo!!..
> 
> 👍ya va a salir..!


Eso es un error de conceptos, el autotransformador sólo entrega potencia según la demanda. Si no hay carga, el consumo es ínfimo, y dicho el ínfimo consumo es debido a la corriente de magnetización del núcleo y las pérdidas que hay por la propia naturaleza del autotransformador.
Por otro lado, modificar una fuente switch de 110Vac a 220Vac, requiere reemplazar, modificar el transformador de la misma, ya que necesita otra relación de espiras.
Además debe reemplazarse el condensador de filtrado principal, el transistor o transistores de conmutación principal, seguramente el driver(algunos funcionan con rango extendido y comprende las dos tensiones de trabajo). Y reemplazar todos los componentes que ahora estarán sometidos al doble de tensión, por ejem. los condensadores amortiguadores de alta tensión, etc.


----------



## nf mv (Oct 17, 2018)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Eso es un error de ....


Tenes razon..
No me quiero desviar del tema..
La solucion si es q*ue* llegamos a una tiene q*ue* entrar en este espacio..(foto)


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2018)

nf mv dijo:


> Tenes razon..
> No me quiero desviar del tema..
> La solucion si es q llegamos a una tiene q entrar en este espacio..(foto)


Me gusta mi idea de reformar el rectificador de la fuente original.

Sería lo mismo que se hace en las fuentes de PC para cambiarlas de 220 a 110 Vca


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 17, 2018)

Quizás la solución más segura es, reemplazar esa fuente por una de notebook, normalmente entregan 19V, y trabajan con rango extendido 90-240Vac.
Habría que chequear que la corriente que puede drenar, esté dentro de márgenes seguros.
Con una mínima modificación puedes llevarla a 20V, si es ese el valor que requieres.


----------



## nf mv (Oct 17, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me gusta mi idea de reformar el rectificador de la fuente original.
> 
> Sería lo mismo que se hace en las fuentes de PC para cambiarlas de 220 a 110 Vca



Estoy viendo exactamente eso, cambiar el capacitor por dos en serie con sus resistencias de descarga, el Mosfet pasaría a manejar los 308 V pero el tran*s*fo*rmador* oscilador solo recibe la mitad de eso, y es probable q*ue* no se "desbalancée" la carga en los capacitores por el Mosfet esta constantemente interrumpiendo la carga, no creo q*ue* "les de tiempo" a desbalancearse .
Tomé ésto del circuito de fuente q*ue* mandó Analógico (foto)..


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2018)

nf mv dijo:


> Estoy viendo exactamente eso cambiar el capacitor por dos en serie con sus resistencias de descarga, el mosfet pasaria a manejar los 308v pero el tranfo oscilador solo recibe la mitad de eso, y es probable q no se "desbalancee" la carga en los capacitores por el mosfet esta constantemante interrumpiendo la carga, no creo q "les de tiempo" a desbalancearce..
> Tome esto del circuito de fuente q mando analogico (foto)..


Nones.

Reemplazas rectificador onda completa por rectificador 1/2 onda, dejas *todo *lo demás tal cual está.
Onda completa: 110Vca * 1,41 = *155Vcc *sobre el capacitor de filtro
1/2 Onda: 220Vca * 0,7 = *154Vcc *sobre el capacitor de filtro


Y si no es así, seguramente será de alguna otra forma


----------



## nf mv (Oct 17, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nones.
> 
> Reemplazas rectificador onda completa por rectificador 1/2 onda, dejas *todo *lo demás tal cual está.
> Onda completa: 110Vca * 1,41 = *155Vcc *sobre el capacitor de filtro
> ...



Y bueno.. haré una pruebita corta a ver q*ue* voltaje mido...jejeje💣


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2018)

¿ Sabrá de la implicancia del Nick ?


----------



## nf mv (Oct 17, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


>


Jajajajaja el capacitor se carga al mismo voltaje con retificador de media o de onda completa... igual la prueba fue externa y con un capacitor de 400v😎..jeje


----------

